# How to pronounce all the Scotch brands



## RJT

Learn how to pronounce all the different scotch brands. Hope this helps. RJT

http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/jhb/whisky/pronounc.html


----------



## RJT

44 views and not one response......dang it must take alot to get you guys excited. I thought this was a kool little find myself. 

Ok Ill do it......Man, RJT kool find thanks for the linky.... 

Just messing fellows. RJT


----------



## KyLongbeard

For me, just getting into spirits, that helps out a lot! Thank you!


----------



## dagrinch

It's nice to find out the correct way to pronounce a brand. Makes you look like you know what you're doing when you go to the liquor store. I'll use the link!!! Thanks, RJT!

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## Braxxy

They all sound the same after 3 or 4 anyway.


----------



## volfan

I don't drink scotch, but it is a pretty cool link. My local B&M politely taught me how to pronounce Tatuaje after I butchered it a few times. 

scottie


----------



## livwire68

Most are from a glen. I try to drink them rather than to pronounce! Dont make the mistake and buy cutty shark for for the flask and cigar holder for $11 its not worth it. Always buy a good single malt or dont buy anything at all. I am thinking about giving the rest of the cutty shark to one of our resident street people. Only in vegas can I find one, well just about anywhere! By the way thanks for the link.


----------

